# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعة لسنن الإمام الترمذي والنسائي ؟

## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشايخي الكرام، أساتذتي وإخواني الفضلاء. 
مع الكثرة الكاثرة من المطبوعات لكتب السنن!، يتحير المرء في أيها أفضل؟، خاصة مع التسويق والدعاية الكبيرة والكثيرة لهذه المطبوعات .
فرجاء ممن لديه علم وبينة عن أفضل الطبعات العلمية المضبوطة لكتب السنن عموما ، وسنن الترمذي والنسائي خصوصا ؛ ألا يبخل علينا بالدلالة والإرشاد
جعله الله له زخرا يوم المعاد.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

جامع الترمذي أحسنها التي بتحقيق عصام موسى .

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

حسب علمي وقلة اطلاعي ..
افضل طبعات سنن الترمذي ضبطاً اراها ماكانت بتحقيق احمد شاكر رحمه الله فانها نفيسة وفيها من التصحيح والمقابلة ماليس في غيرها ..
وافضل طبعات سنن النسائي هي طبعة مكتبة المعارف ، وقد اضافوا اليها احكام الالباني رحمه الله .. اراها نسخة جيدة ومدققة

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

انظر هذا:https://www.google.com/url?q=http://...JHjAN14HuYS-Gwوهذا
https://www.google.com/url?q=http://...8bN7slt7bn16fw
وهذا
https://www.google.com/url?q=http://...pEIdCpHWSjc_0Q

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> حسب علمي وقلة اطلاعي ..
> افضل طبعات سنن الترمذي ضبطاً اراها ماكانت بتحقيق احمد شاكر رحمه الله فانها نفيسة وفيها من التصحيح والمقابلة ماليس في غيرها ..
> وافضل طبعات سنن النسائي هي طبعة مكتبة المعارف ، وقد اضافوا اليها احكام الالباني رحمه الله .. اراها نسخة جيدة ومدققة


طبعة سنن الترمذي بتحقيق أحمد شاكر، لم يتمها الشيخ-رحمه الله-، فهي لا تغني عن غيرها! 
وعندي جواب الشيخ (يحيى خليل)، جواب موفق مسدد بإذن الله!

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

دار التأصيل صدر لها تحقيق لسنن النسائي وفي الرابط تفاصيل تلك الطبعة 
http://taaseel.com/?PUrl=OurPrograms&ID=6

----------


## وطني الجميل

ما رايكم بطبعة الرسالة ناشرون
http://saaid.net/book/20/14168.pdf

----------

